# Good Suburbs to live in Auckland



## LMM 6363

I am currently moving to NZ (with family) and querying as to which would be the ideal suburbs to live in Auckland.

Work location is in New Market and will be heavily reliable on Public Transport for couple of months.


----------



## Nemo80

Because you'll be commuting to New Market my suggestion is to try find a suburb that's on one of the train lines and near a station. For example, I live in New Lynn, West Auckland and, I live a few minutes walk from the station. My train commute to Grafton station which is close to New Market is 20 minutes.

Here's a link for the Auckland train network:
https://at.govt.nz/bus-train-ferry/train-services/auckland-train-network/

As for where is a nice place in Auckland, that would depend on your budget and family needs, e.g. schools, amenities etc. 

To give you an idea on market rent in various Auckland suburbs, the link below is a helpful guide.
https://www.tenancy.govt.nz/rent-bond-and-bills/market-rent/

All the best.


----------



## a.chokkanathapuram

First and foremost, congrats on your move to NZ. 

I would recommend you look for housing in Epsom, Mount Roskill and Mount Albert. Public Transport is not that great in Auckland so it's highly recommended that you look for a car after your land here. You get good Japanese imports at decent prices (around 6 to 7 grand for a decent car). 

Plus you mentioned family, so not sure if you are moving with kids. If that's the case then you need to look for decile ratings in schools. That's a rating between 1-10 with 10 being the best. So that's something you need to check. 

Happy Relocation. 

Cheers,
~Ak


----------



## LMM 6363

Thanks Nemo and AK for the suggestion. 
The links provided was really helpful. I landed in Auckland on 06.03.2018 (My wife will be reaching here on 03.04.2018). Got an apartment in New Lynn close by to Train Station. Was a bit difficult to find a house initially but all good now. Thanks again!!


----------



## Nemo80

Congratulation LMM and welcome to the west. New Lynn is a fantastic suburb for a newcomer, it has everything one would need in close proximity and especially, for public transport.

Wishing you well and safe travels for your wife. Happy Easter.


----------



## jawnbc

I agree about the train/bus connections. I'm in New Windsor: our train stop is Avondale, one stop closer than New Lynn. But even with the train I drive to work in Grafton. My house is 1.4km from the station and I'm exhausted by Thursday when I do that 3k of walking every day. But I am an ould fat fella 

The are lots of buses that go through Newmarket-so you have a really large number of suburbs to consider. Most rail lines stop there and dozens of buses north, south, east and west. So I would consider being close to a good grocery store (New World, Countdown or Pack and Save) too. Especially if you're not planning on getting a car right away. 

New Lynn has great amenities: a mall, 3 supermarkets and good public transport.


----------

